# changer couleur dock mavericks



## ladymerenwen9 (18 Février 2014)

bonjour à tous,

j'utilisais jusqu'a présent superdocker pour les packs de custo du dock ou candybar si je souhaitais customiser intégralement, couleur et "billes".

le problème c'est que sous mavericks, candybar ne fonctionne plus du tout.
certains disent que ça tourne, mais avec la version 3.3.4, je n'ai plus l'icone "appliquer/changer les icones"

sous superdocker, j'arrive à changer les "billes" et la barre de séparation, mais pas la couleur.


il y a assez de gris dans notre ciel, j'aimerai apporter un peu de couleur à ce fichu dock

bref, y a t'il une alternative sous mavericks qui fonctionne ?


----------



## pickwick (18 Février 2014)

Peut-être de cette manière, sans garantie
Comment changer la couleur de son dock sous Mavericks. | iPhonConcept


----------

